# Muller Light



## Kaylz (Feb 27, 2017)

Is it perfectly ok to give muller light yoghurts a go? x


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Feb 27, 2017)

I don't see why not.....

as a type one you can try anything, work out the carbs and dose and see what the effects are.....


----------



## Manda1 (Feb 27, 2017)

I eat muller lights sometimes although type 2 and they don't appear to have much impact on my bgs although I find the Greek no added sugar ones best x


----------



## Ralph-YK (Feb 27, 2017)

Will that be light as in less fat, replaced with something else like sugar?


----------



## khskel (Feb 27, 2017)

I'd always go for a full fat yoghurt out of preference but as always your meter will let you know what works for you.


----------



## KookyCat (Feb 28, 2017)

Should be fine Kaylz, I'm a full fat yoghurt gal myself, mostly because I like my yoghurt a bit sour and very creamy .  Give it a go and see what happens.  I have a bit of an issue bolusing for yoghurt though, I tend to need a bit less insulin than expected, possibly because a good portion of the carbohydrate value is from milk, or some other weird reason that my brain understands but refuses to tell me


----------



## Kaylz (Feb 28, 2017)

Don't get me wrong guys I'm usually a full fat lass myself but I got sucked in to the limited edition peanut and caramel flavour  lol x


----------



## Ljc (Feb 28, 2017)

Kaylz said:


> Don't get me wrong guys I'm usually a full fat lass myself but I got sucked in to the limited edition peanut and caramel flavour  lol x


I was wondering why lol. Now I fully understand, peanut and caramel flavour *yummy.
*


----------



## Kaylz (Feb 28, 2017)

Ljc said:


> I was wondering why lol. Now I fully understand, peanut and caramel flavour *yummy.*


I just couldn't resist buying it haha sounds so nice x


----------



## DeusXM (Feb 28, 2017)

In my experience the Muller Light yoghurts are lower in carbs than even the full fat yoghurts. Cherry Muller Light is pretty much the only thing I can eat if I've an upset stomach.


----------



## Ralph-YK (Feb 28, 2017)

I have a liking for caramel. And dark chocolate


----------



## Hazel (Feb 28, 2017)

I have had at least 1 MullerLight yogurt a day for the last 8 months.

My Hba1c is now 38 - I hope to be insulin free soon and I have lost 6.5 stone in that time.

So yes - I reckon they are OK


----------



## Kaylz (Feb 28, 2017)

DeusXM said:


> In my experience the Muller Light yoghurts are lower in carbs than even the full fat yoghurts. Cherry Muller Light is pretty much the only thing I can eat if I've an upset stomach.


Well the peanut caramel one comes in at around 13g carbs per pot so not bad at all x


----------



## Kaylz (Feb 28, 2017)

Ralph-YK said:


> I have a liking for caramel. And dark chocolate


Errmm have to admit it, me too haha  x


----------



## Kaylz (Feb 28, 2017)

Hazel said:


> I have had at least 1 MullerLight yogurt a day for the last 8 months.
> 
> My Hba1c is now 38 - I hope to be insulin free soon and I have lost 6.5 stone in that time.
> 
> So yes - I reckon they are OK


Thanks Hazel and well done on the weight loss  x


----------



## Kaylz (Feb 28, 2017)

Heads up for the muller light fans then Asda have them on at 10 for £3 at the mo  x


----------



## Pinktoes (Mar 2, 2017)

Hazel said:


> I have had at least 1 MullerLight yogurt a day for the last 8 months.
> 
> My Hba1c is now 38 - I hope to be insulin free soon and I have lost 6.5 stone in that time.
> 
> So yes - I reckon they are OK


Hazel, 6.5 stone, how brilliant are you. A star!


----------

